

Show HN: Building a Meditation Controlled Orb - burningion
http://www.kpkaiser.com/entrepreneurship/building-a-meditation-controlled-orb/

======
yresnob
I'd love to see more meditations and brain wave sensors dded to devices like
basis.. I have been using the heartmath device and it works very well.....just
need it integrated into my other data....

------
yresnob
heartmath device is cool too..would love to see meditative and drain wave
measurements added to the basis device

------
noveltysystems
This is so cool, do want.

------
travelhead
Wow!! Great job on this!

